# Water leak sensor recommendation?



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

My friend installs drinking water filters under the kitchen cabinets and he told me that they usually add water leak sensors so I immediately thought it would be a good idea to use something like this under my fishtanks or around filter equipment. 
Anyone here has any experience or recommendations for this?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a couple from Ebay. They are white and look like an egg. Around $10 and work good.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Home Depot has Honeywell brand sensors for around $10, in the plumbing aisle. They run on a 9 volt battery and are reusable. I have one under my sink, because the pullout hose on the faucet sprung a leak and wasn't noticed until water ran out from beneath the cabinet.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Heating suppliers will often sell them too - we heat our home with oil, and it's mandatory (for home insurance purposes) to have one of these little devices in a tray directly underneath the furnace oil holding tank.

As BillD mentions, they are a standalone/self-powered device. In order to truly be effective, someone needs to be present ~at the time of the leak~ to hear the shrill piercing 'screech' these horrible little things make, and action accordingly - to my knowledge, there isn't a solution that offers remote monitoring capability


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

There must be a device with remote capability but price will no doubt be a factor. 

Great thread, always good to be prepared for the worst


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

One of those tank monitoring systems does have leak sensors you can add. I don't recall exactly which one but I have seen it.
https://www.neptunesystems.com/products/expansion-modules/leak-detection-ald/


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I (briefly) looked into this once. Home automation kits (like those from DLink) seem to have a water sensor as one of the options. The connect to your router and can send you an email alert.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have one by Coral Life.I has a 9 volt battery and screams when the contacts get wet. I use it so I know when my RO barrel is almost full.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here you go:

http://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/smart...i-water-sensor---white---dch-s160/p/108038553
--
Paul


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

that's very cool Paul. Thanks for sharing.


----------

